#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  И все же белок)))

## Legba

Вот объясните собрату вегетарианцу.
Фраза "где ты берешь белок" считается проявлением мясоедческой тупости, и многократно высмеивается...
А почему, собственно.
Для меня лично это проблема.
БМР у меня около 2000 КК. Соответственно, мне нужно съедать примерно 200 грамм белка.
Заметим - белка, а не белковых продуктов. Даже для ово-лакто-вегетарианца дело это непростое.
200 грамм белка, это, к примеру - 40 яиц. В день. Это же охренеть можно.
Или килограмм (!) творога. 
Во всяческом дале углеводы настолько превышают белок, что это не выход.

Как вы обходитесь, друзья? Особенно интересуют прихваты веганов, если таковые есть.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот объясните собрату вегетарианцу.
> Фраза "где ты берешь белок" считается проявлением мясоедческой тупости, и многократно высмеивается...
> А почему, собственно.
> Для меня лично это проблема.
> БМР у меня около 2000 КК. Соответственно, мне нужно съедать примерно 200 грамм белка.
> Заметим - белка, а не белковых продуктов. Даже для ово-лакто-вегетарианца дело это непростое.
> 200 грамм белка, это, к примеру - 40 яиц. В день. Это же охренеть можно.
> Или килограмм (!) творога. 
> Во всяческом дале углеводы настолько превышают белок, что это не выход.
> ...


Я упустил - а культуристские белковые коктейли веганами считаются кощерными или нет?

----------


## Legba

Веганами - нет.
Вегетарианцами - да... наверное.
Есть конопляный протеин, но он стоит как чугунный мост, и весьма своеобразен на вкус.
Но и порошковый протеин - дело такое...
В обычном бодибилдерском коктейле, в порции, 22-25 грамм.
8 таких шейков - тоже не шутка. Да и не питаться же только ими...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот объясните собрату вегетарианцу.
> Фраза "где ты берешь белок" считается проявлением мясоедческой тупости, и многократно высмеивается...
> А почему, собственно.
> Для меня лично это проблема.
> БМР у меня около 2000 КК. Соответственно, мне нужно съедать примерно 200 грамм белка.
> Заметим - белка, а не белковых продуктов. Даже для ово-лакто-вегетарианца дело это непростое.
> 200 грамм белка, это, к примеру - 40 яиц. В день. Это же охренеть можно.
> Или килограмм (!) творога. 
> Во всяческом дале углеводы настолько превышают белок, что это не выход.
> ...


Стоп, я что-то не пойму, кстати - а сколько надо мяса в день для 200 граммов белка? 700 грамм куриных грудок (и столько же говядины какой)? Нет, ну это конечно лакомей, чем килограмм творога, но так на то и комбинированные диеты имеются. Вообще по содержанию белка рулит соя - вот от соевых всяческих продуктов и надо отталкиваться, там местами 30-50% массы приходится на белок (т.е. в точности как в мясе).

Вот, кстати, не знаю как там в соевом текстурате - скорее всего это именно в нём столько белка (но усваивается он наверняка похуже, чем мясо), я лично тофу предпочитаю, хоть он и не такой белковоёмкий. С другой стороны - у меня культуризмов нет, конечно.

----------

Georgiy (13.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

1) каштаны
2) по необходимости порошок из сои и сухого молока разведённый обычным молоком (я не веган)
3) остальные соевые продукты

----------

Бодо (12.10.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Вообще по содержанию белка рулит соя - вот от соевых всяческих продуктов и надо отталкиваться, там местами 30-50% массы приходится на белок (т.е. в точности как в мясе).


Казалось бы да. Ан нет)))
Соевые продукты охренительно калорийные - примерно 400КК на 100 грамм.
Соответственно, сожрав потребные 700 грамм сои, мы получаем 2800 кк.
Что, вообще говоря, дохрена))) 

Вот каштаны это свежо. Но там, как говорит мне интернет, в основном углеводы.

----------


## Thaitali

вот такой например, для веганов подходит и без сои, из растительных проростков:
http://www.iherb.com/Garden-of-Life-RAW-Protein-Beyond-Organic-Protein-Formula-22-oz-622-g/22343/

----------

Legba (11.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.10.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

http://spirulina-shop.ru  :Smilie: 

П.С. Скоро собираюсь себе брать  :Wink:

----------

Legba (14.10.2013), Бодо (12.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

А откуда взялась цифра 200г белка- такое количество (2 г- на кило веса), обычно едят культуристы на "массе", а когда одыхают от курса- то и того меньше. Обычному спортсмену-сило-выносливых видов- вроде 1-1,5 г на кило веса- "за глаза"? Я например немного кача- немного гирьевым спортом балую (хоть и мясо ем, но мало), так по пачке творога обесжиренного днём и на ночь ну и яйцами (без ничего)- штук 2-8 в день, и без спортпита вполне обхожусь вроде.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.10.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А откуда взялась цифра 200г белка- такое количество (2 г- на кило веса), обычно едят культуристы на "массе", а когда одыхают от курса- то и того меньше. Обычному спортсмену-сило-выносливых видов- вроде 1-1,5 г на кило веса- "за глаза"? Я например немного кача- немного гирьевым спортом балую (хоть и мясо ем, но мало), так по пачке творога обесжиренного днём и на ночь ну и яйцами (без ничего)- штук 2-8 в день, и без спортпита вполне обхожусь вроде.


Легба весит сотку и в зал еще ходит) Так и получилось)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2013)

----------


## Буль

> БМР у меня около 2000 КК. Соответственно, мне нужно съедать примерно 200 грамм белка.
> Заметим - белка, а не белковых продуктов. Даже для ово-лакто-вегетарианца дело это непростое.
> 200 грамм белка, это, к примеру - 40 яиц. В день. Это же охренеть можно.


Я же интересуюсь, но с чего такой расклад?

----------


## Дубинин

> Легба весит сотку и в зал еще ходит) Так и получилось)


2 пачки творога- 72г-белка, 8 яиц-6г-белка на 8=48; 300г гречки 12,5 белка на 3=37,5, ну и пару раз казеина или там сыворочного белка навести порция грамм по 35 )))

----------


## Буль

> 2 пачки творога- 72г-белка, 8 яиц-6г-белка на 8=48; 300г гречки 12,5 белка на 3=37,5, ну и пару раз казеина или там сыворочного белка навести порция грамм по 35 )))


Я уже извинялся, но эффективность усвоения белка -- оно не для нас? У меня "легкоусвояемый" сывороточный белок вызывает сами знаете что. А яичный, к счастью, найн.  :Embarrassment:  да и то только ON  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

Ну это да. Тут смотреть надо и на собственные ощущения и на цифирки усваемости. Так-то яйца  вроде, италон по усваимости.

----------


## Буль

> Ну это да. Тут смотреть надо и на собственные ощущения и на цифирки усваемости. Так-то яйца  вроде, италон по усваимости.


Я бы добавил ещё про кол-во и длительность. Я раз (дурной ишо) 2 мес. только на казеине сидел, потом так прихватило... диагноз: диспепсия и дисбактериоз. Во как.

----------

Дубинин (12.10.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Я бы добавил ещё про кол-во и длительность. Я раз (дурной ишо) 2 мес. *только на казеине сидел*, потом так прихватило... диагноз: диспепсия и дисбактериоз. Во как.


В смысле, вообще *только*?
Хорошо живы остались.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2013)

----------


## Буль

> В смысле, вообще *только*?
> Хорошо живы остались.


Из еды -- да. Ну, и соки с химией, ясное дело. В здоровье было, а?  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Из еды -- да. Ну, и соки с химией, ясное дело. В здоровье было, а?


Ну, подозреваю, тут ведь вопрос КРАСОТЫ. А здоровье обычно, при таком раскладе, можно и подзадвинуть...

----------


## Bob

Арахисовое масло. Оно собсно для этого и было придумано.

----------


## Дубинин

Что входит в состав арахисового масла

 В 100 г арахисового масла содержится 589 калорий.
 Калории распределяются следующим образом: 

 •71% жиры
 •14% углеводы
 •15% белки
При таком раскладе- не в одну дверь не влезешь (хоть жиры и не насыщенные).

----------

Legba (15.10.2013), Буль (15.10.2013)

----------


## Bob

> Что входит в состав арахисового масла
> 
>  В 100 г арахисового масла содержится 589 калорий.
>  Калории распределяются следующим образом: 
> 
>  •71% жиры
>  •14% углеводы
>  •15% белки
> При таком раскладе- не в одну дверь не влезешь (хоть жиры и не насыщенные).


Там мононенасыщенные жиры, которые как раз и помогают выводить холестерин. И да, я же не предлагаю его банками есть. Как добавка, к основным продуктам.

----------


## Дубинин

Человек просил белковый- некалорийный веганский продукт- этот, несмотря на приписываемую ему полезность, на некалорийный- не тянет.))

----------


## Bob

У Вас есть другие данные, относительно его не полезности? Приведите их пожалуйста... Раз ему их "приписывают".

----------


## Дубинин

> У Вас есть другие данные, относительно его не полезности? Приведите их пожалуйста... Раз ему их "приписывают".


Это бизнес. Посмотрите сами про то, как растут бляшки на сосудах, причины атеросклероза, в каком количестве печень вырабатывает холестерин, в каких случаях появляется излишек "неплотного" холестерина (там причин мильён, от банально нехватки белка для оболочки транспортируемого холестерина, до всяких генетических бяк, и всякие рыбьи жиры- ненасыщенные- там бесполезны)( только смотрите в медицинских, а не в диетических источниках).

----------

Legba (15.10.2013), Ашвария (07.06.2014), Буль (15.10.2013)

----------


## Антончик

инфа из интернета:




> Для сравнения — в говядине, свинине и курином мясе около 20 г белка, а это значит что соя, орехи, бобовые и сушеные грибы по содержанию белка существенно преобладают над мясом. 
> Список наиболее белковосодержащих вегетарианских продуктов (в порядке убывания единиц белка г/100 г):
> 
> Соя — 34,9
> Арахис — 26,3
> Чечевица — 24
> Горох лущеный — 23
> Фасоль — 21
> Кешью — 20
> ...


То есть цифры справа - это проценты белка в массе продукта.

Я больше всего люблю арахис и фасоль на тему белка.
Молочные продукты тут не указаны. Хотя можно было бы...

----------

